# New to U



## splatman (Jul 27, 2003)

Thanks for such a great forum. I've been lurking long enough, so I decided to join.   ANyways, 36, been woring out at about 85% for 3 years. That means I go to the gym everyday but I don't give it 100% everyday. If it wasn't for injuries I think I would have hit my goal to bench double my weight. Hopefully with the insight I've goitten from you all my goal will soon be achieved.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 27, 2003)

splatman welcome to IM!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 27, 2003)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2003)

Welcome aboard man


----------



## Jenny (Jul 28, 2003)

Welcome!


----------

